# Platinum Performance



## Denise King (May 31, 2009)

My male Rott has dry and flaky skin. He is on a good food. My female looks great. A friend of mine is singing the praises of Platinum Performance for her horse. I was thinking of trying the dog version. Has anyone used it or what supplements do you use? I have started him on fish oil but haven't noticed any difference yet.

Denise


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Never tried it, so I can't say if it will help or not. Why not just change his food? Just because one dog does well on it, doesn't mean it's a good choice for both dogs.

I got a great deal on some dog food - normally $65 a bag at stores, so not cheap stuff and for about a month and a half my dogs did fine on it, and then my Mal started to drop weight. I upped his portion, but he was still losing. My DS was fine, shiney coat, good weight. So I finished the bag and went back to his regular food. It wasn't that the food was not good, just that it didn't agree with him.


----------

